
On Downloading Files - mkathuri
https://maheepk.net/on-downloading-stuff.html
======
hrishios
It still amazes me why this has not gotten better. I had gotten used to
presuming that there was a better ecosystem of tools that connected curl, wget
or aria2c to the browser that I was incapable of finding. None of the
extensions I've tried provide anything close to reliable performance.

The problem with using curl and wget directly is encountering websites that
generate a one-time, non resumable link which they then communicate to the
browser. In most of these cases, it requires a fair bit of reverse engineering
and mocking requests to get the link in bash, in an unspoiled state so curl
can download it.

The best option I've found at the moment is JDownloader2. It's been the most
reliable downloader for complex files while being simple enough to use with
its integrations.

